# 2-3 Second Delay With Typed In Commands- Website? Virus? Internet?



## WhatInThe (Jun 26, 2016)

My computer goes through periods when I type while on a website that there is a delay from the time the key is hit to when it shows on screen sometimes 2-3 seconds later. Is that a website or computer problem. Virus scans come up negative. When off line it speeds up after I close screens. Internet service?


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 26, 2016)

Both my keyboard and mouse are Bluetooth. That sometimes causes a slight delay. Could that possibly be your problem?


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 26, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> My computer goes through periods when I type while on a website that there is a delay from the time the key is hit to when it shows on screen sometimes 2-3 seconds later. Is that a website or computer problem. Virus scans come up negative. When off line it speeds up after I close screens. Internet service?




*Hardware – Graphics Card*

Even if you have a fast processor, the delay between your keyboard and screen could be caused by having an integrated graphics card. Integrated graphics cards are much cheaper than a dedicated graphics card and can be the bottleneck in the whole transfer of your typing into words on the screen. This is especially true if you type really fast, i.e. 40+ words a minute. If you didn’t have this problem before and now you’re having it all of a sudden, then it’s probably not the graphics card.

However, it’s still a good idea to download the latest driver for your graphics card just in case there is a fix that solves your problem. Most driver updates fix bugs or make things more efficient.

*Hardware – Memory Module*

Even though this is rare, if you have a faulty memory module or a memory module that is not properly seated, then one of the manifestations of that could be delayed typing. If you know how to check your memory, it’s a good idea to take the chips out and put them back in one by one and see if that makes any difference. 

*Software – Lack of Resources*

The other main culprit is simply lack of system resources. It doesn’t matter how much memory or how fast your processor is, if all the RAM is being used and the CPU is running at 100% utilization, then you’ll see lag not only if typing, but also when doing normal computer activities.

Make sure you disable any CPU-intensive programs like anti-virus software. A lot of times anti-virus software can go crazy and start scanning everything under the sun and it can really slow the system down. If you have anti-virus running, try disabling it and see if the delay in typing goes away.

*Both WiFi and LAN Enabled*

- It has also been confirmed that this issue can occur if you have both WiFi and LAN enabled on your Windows PC. Go ahead and disable one network connection, then restart and see if the issue goes away.

*Other Issues*

If you have a computer from HP or Dell, it’s probably full of bloat-ware. 

Make sure you are not running out of hard disk space. If you are low on hard disk space, go ahead and use a program like CCleaner to delete temp files, etc. Uninstall some programs to free up space.

Update all drivers on your computer. A few people have said updating their graphics card and other hardware drivers fixed the problem. If you are using a special keyboard of some sort, make sure you download the latest driver for that.

If you’re using a wireless keyboard, try a keyboard that plugs in directly to the computer and see if the issue goes away. It could be a problem with the wireless keyboard.

If you’re using a laptop and getting the delay, try taking out the battery and see if the delay in typing goes away. Oddly, some people said taking the battery out fixed the issue.


----------



## Peppermint Patty (Jul 2, 2016)

Good grief.  Don't confuse me with the details!  :holymoly:


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 2, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> My computer goes through periods when I type while on a website that there is a delay from the time the key is hit to when it shows on screen sometimes 2-3 seconds later. Is that a website or computer problem. Virus scans come up negative. When off line it speeds up after I close screens. Internet service?



I have the same issue intermittently on my HP laptop.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 2, 2016)

+1 for what SofP has listed.    

I get that lag every so often, a lot of times when my laptop battery is low.     Also, many websites are deploying so much code, it's important to have your browser up to date.     With my Macbook air(2006), I use Chrome(browser) but am not able to run  any newer version of OS X than 10.6.3. on this machine, so thus:

 Chrome has quit providing support for older operating systems:



> Earlier this year, we announced that Google Chrome would continue support for Windows XP through the remainder of 2015.  At that time, we strongly encouraged users on older, unsupported platforms such as Windows XP to update to a supported, secure operating system. Such older platforms are missing critical security updates and have a greater potential to be infected by viruses and malware.[/COLOR]
> 
> Today, we’re announcing the end of Chrome’s support for Windows XP, as well as Windows Vista, and Mac OS X 10.6, 10.7, and 10.8, since these platforms are no longer actively supported by Microsoft and Apple. Starting April 2016, Chrome will continue to function on these platforms but will no longer receive updates and security fixes.


----------

